# Cat Labor



## cahuntly (Jan 21, 2006)

I would like to know what I should be looking for. I have posted on other sites and all I get are links or the same stuff over and over. I would like for hands on advice. Or someone that has dealt with this before. As I posted in another topic, I thought her water had broke. I've been told it sounded like her mucous plug though. It's been 8 days since then and nothing new that I'm aware of. She has been eating, sleeping and going potty as usual. She has a clear misty colored discharge that sometimes looks white. She won't let me touch her so I have no clue if the color of it has changed since I last saw a few days ago. She doesn't show any signs of pain or discomfort. She'll meow for attention every now and then, and be happy after a while of recieving it. Has anyone else here dealt with this kind if stuff before? Money is an issue right now. I could pay for a vet exam, but I'm not sure what that includes really. Anything like tests or c section, or ultrasounds would probably be something I can't afford right now. None of the vets in my area do payment plans either.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Only a vet can tell you if the discharge is normal, but it's impossible for even a vet to diagnose what she hasn't seen. I wish we could be of more help, but we don't have the pertinent information. If in doubt, there is no substitute for a vet.

A cat's normal temperature is 101-101.5. If it drops a degree, you can usually expect labor within 24 hours. You would need a clean rectal thermometer with vasoline and someone to hold your cat firmly. I checked my mother cat several times daily to look for changes in volume or appearance of the discharge. Of course, every cat has a different personality. She wanted me with her almost constantly the last few days. Good luck. I wish we could be of more help, but we don't have enough information, and even a vet can't diagnose from a distance. She would want the details you don't have, and would want to see the discharge.

I know you don't like links, but this might be helpful to you:

http://www.talktothevet.com/ARTICLES/CATS/catbirth.HTM


----------

